# Tool per groupware

## MyZelF

Sto cercando un'applicazione web per gestire il lavoro di gruppo. Caratteristiche essenziali: interfaccia tradotta in italiano, supporto webmail, gestione calendario / scadenze / progetti, rilasciata sotto GPL o equivalente.

Per ora la più interessante (almeno tra quelle presenti in portage) sembra essere group-office.

Altri suggerimenti? Qualcuno ha già avuto esperienze con strumenti di questo tipo?

----------

## xchris

http://www.phpgroupware.org/

l'ho provato un po' di tempo fa.

Non era performante al 100% pero' :S

http://www.phprojekt.com/

Bruttino da vedere..

(mai provato seriamente)

prova a cercare in questa lista incasinata

http://www.svpal.org/~grantbow/groupware.html

ciso

----------

## MyZelF

Al primo avevo già dato un'occhiata, ma mi pare che non sia disponibile una traduzione italiana dell'interfaccia.

Ora provo a documentarmi sugli altri. Grazie per i link.

Sto anche cercando di capire se siano disponibili plug-in per squirrelmail o horde che implementino gestione calendario condiviso / attività / progetti.

----------

## xchris

per squirrelmail il calendario c'e'!!!

io adoro squirrelmail per la semplicita' ( e velocita' grazie all'assenza di mysql)

Mi sono trovato molto bene anche per le performance.

non l'avevo menzionato perche' pensavo avessi bisogno di qc di + avanzato.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

Su: http://www.opensourcecms.com/ trovi un pò di roba e ti fanno fare anche la demo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *xchris wrote:*   

> per squirrelmail il calendario c'e'!!!

 

Si, ma l'agenda prevede la possibilità di essere "condivisa"?

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non l'avevo menzionato perche' pensavo avessi bisogno di qc di + avanzato.

 

L'aspetto fondamentale è una buona gestione della caselle di posta via web, ma caratteristiche addizionali non guastano. Per questo anch'io ero partito prendendo in considerazione squirrelmail e/o horde.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Su: http://www.opensourcecms.com/ trovi un pò di roba e ti fanno fare anche la demo.
> 
> 

 

Molto interessante, ma tra le demo non ho trovato nulla per cui sia disponibile un'interfaccia in italiano.

Nessuno ha avuto modo di utilizzare group-office? L'ho installato sul mio pc per prova e sembra molto interessante. Mi lascia perplesso solo il fatto che utilizzi alcuni javascript che firefox non gradisce molto. Di questo prodotto è disponibile una demo qui.

----------

## xchris

prova anche twig - lingua italiana

http://www.informationgateway.org/

e twiggy - non ho visto se anche italiano

http://myezserver.com/twiggi.html

ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

uppo qui, così magari si scopre cosa ha poi usato MyZelF,

io avrei l'esigenza di avere un "qualcosa" di non ben definito... che fondamentalmente mi permette di avere un calendario condiviso su cui si possano aggiungere "task" e, se serve, aggiungere ai task dei file.

mi serve che abbia client win/linux, o solo via web..... ho provato opengroupware, egroupware, che fanno effettivamente queste cose, ma sono anche troppo complicati per quello che mi serve.

Sunbird mi piacerebbe, ma non mi permette l'upload dei file.

il calendario mi serve per gestire gli ordini che ricevo/emetto in azienda, per la precisione mi serve a regolamentare l'ufficio acquisti.

qualche idea?

grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> qualche idea?

 

The Horde Project, nello specifico Horde Groupware WebMail 1.0

l'ebuild si trova sul bugzilla (se non l'hanno già aggiunto a portage)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   qualche idea? 
> 
> The Horde Project, nello specifico Horde Groupware WebMail 1.0
> 
> l'ebuild si trova sul bugzilla (se non l'hanno già aggiunto a portage)

 

mmm, l'avevo già guardato, ma non ho provato ad installarlo, ma mi sembra di aver capito dal sito che non posso allegare i file ai task, ne al calendario, che è la cosa fondamentale, tu l'hai provato?

grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> mmm, l'avevo già guardato, ma non ho provato ad installarlo, ma mi sembra di aver capito dal sito che non posso allegare i file ai task, ne al calendario, che è la cosa fondamentale, tu l'hai provato?

 

sì lo uso quotidianamente.

per quanto riguarda il task manager c'è, però non ho mai fatto caso alla possibilità di aggiungere allegati.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   mmm, l'avevo già guardato, ma non ho provato ad installarlo, ma mi sembra di aver capito dal sito che non posso allegare i file ai task, ne al calendario, che è la cosa fondamentale, tu l'hai provato? 
> 
> sì lo uso quotidianamente.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il task manager c'è, però non ho mai fatto caso alla possibilità di aggiungere allegati.

 

ti posso chiedere se perfavore puoi provare a vedere se si può fare l'upload?

è difficile da installare/configurare horde?

grazie ancora

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao, se vuoi qualcosa di semplice da installare e completo c'è zimbra o anche desknow non è male.

Il secondo è più un mail server in java, se cerchi su sourceforge ce ne sono un'infinità.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao, se vuoi qualcosa di semplice da installare e completo c'è zimbra o anche desknow non è male.
> 
> Il secondo è più un mail server in java, se cerchi su sourceforge ce ne sono un'infinità.

 

grazie, ma zimbra non ha la gestione dei task, o "proggetti" dir si voglia, che invece sono per me fondamentali.  desknow ora lo guardo.   :Wink: 

----------

